# folgers



## whistle (Oct 18, 2005)

found a Folgers jar  on lid is Folgers Coffee Crystals on bottom is 21 US pat D-211,004 also has BS781 on it, any info?   Thanks   Whistle.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Oct 20, 2005)

Without seeing a photo, I'd say it sounds like an instant coffee jar.  I don't know that it would be considered collectable without the label, but if you like it - keep it. -Tammy


----------



## whistle (Oct 20, 2005)

thanks tammy     Whistle.     any idea where i might find a date for this jar?


----------

